# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Nje poezi

## imenquri

Mesimi

Ja nje dite 
neper mesime
ne Aga Xhite 
shkollen time

ora e pare matematike
profa jep nje detyre me "x" e "y"
e ne lutemi qe ora sa me shpejt te mbaron
se keto detyra fare si kuptojme

Ora e dyte Gjuhe Angleze
vjen profesoresha ne klase e thot "hi"
e ne fare si pergjigjemi 
se ne snglishte eshte veshtire te flitet

ora e trete eshte kimi
jipen detyra me mol
me mase atomike e molare
e ora nuk shkon fare

mezi presim qe ora e trete te mbaroj
e te dalim ne pushim te gjate 
e ta luajme nje loje basketboll

Ora e katert gjuhe shqipe
duhet te kemi kujdes se qka flasim
se profesoresha nuk toleron
dhe gabimin menjeher na i korrigjon

ora e peste histori 
ne fillim profesori mak mahnitet 
e kur nise te spjegoje 
ne te gjithe e degjojme

ora e gjashte baza teknike
kur hyn profi ne klase
me uniforme te bardhe
neve na duke si doktor makinerie

une vetem bera pak shaka
se profesorat shume mire spjegojne 
e ne edhe me mire mesojme

----------


## Gjallica

Shume e bukur patriot kjo poezia....tamam nje dite shkolle e zakonshme....por mos harro te vazhdosh dhe me ditet e tjera :buzeqeshje: 

P.s oren e 3 merre me te leta se eshte nje lende shume e bukur vetem po e more me qef kuptohet :buzeqeshje: ...

Pershendetje!

----------


## Poeti

Valdrin te pergezoj per poezine e postuar, qe paraqet nje pasqyrim paksa metaforik te gjendjes ne shkollat tona!
  Nuk do te te them si Gjallica vetem per Kimine, por te gjitha lendet jane te lehta me kusht qe te mos kemi frike nga ato.
   Vazhdo me shkrimet e tua, suksese

----------


## ermal:j

poezia me kembet si dhia
me bishtin po ashtu 
me kenaq e zgerlaq
gidilisem te ndjej pak humor
tingellon si kembor 
e cjapit ne brinje te malit
me nxjerr mallin e djalit
te gjitonit qe shkroi
cfar provoi nje dite te re
me nje te vjeter cfar provoi 
kur ajo e zhvirgjeroi
ndjenjat me dobesoi 
me futi tartakutin 
poezia?!..................
qe i befsha *****.

----------


## deep_blue

Ne klase 
profesori te rrase 
politike shkumesa
kur te çet ne derrase 
edhe  shuplaka

Bejme hartim
mendoj me shkrim 
me profesorin s'kemi hidherim
tema  e hartimit
rruga e ekzilit  
eshte rruga pa kthim 
po me fitim


pushimi i gjate 
duket i ngrate 
era burek 
ne barkune thate 
valute devizash
 behen lengate
gurgullime e barkut
kalon ne shtrengate


Ne korridor 
e ndalim rrymen
e profesorit
ia  zemi frymen  
kur te na cohen 
floket prej leshit 
kur te na shurdhohen
birat e veshit

Me mire ne shkolle
 se ne shtepi
na mbushet jeta 
me dashuri
aty ku ka
 pak simpati
 si thote Lasgushi 
nje dashuri me  llahtari
pa ngjyra bardhe edhe  zi
pak mua pak ty...

p.s.
ka edhe me...po kjo besoj mjafton

----------


## ermal:j

pa sheshoi pakez punet
bash si pllaka trotuari
dil kendo pak mbi cati,
por kujdes mos thyhet trari!
i catise qe kulmon 
permbi dysheme gjemon
kur vithiset e rrezon 
permbi koka spektatoresh 
krejt ne forma vizitoresh
qe gjykojne permbi cpo thua
si per ty edhe per mua
ndac me rimen rrokje shume
ndac me rritem gurgull lume
ti si po pelqen kendo
vargun ndac ma shoqero.
nje per dymedjet te jap,
ti me hap e un me vrap
vec nuk di cte frymezon
muza jote cka degjon
pervec pallmes ne ballkon
meditoret kur shikon
me kembet e rases kallezore
plot me nuanca mishtore
nen minin si punedore
me gjoksin si akollore 
te fresket si akullore
plot me tundje deshirore
her verjore here jugore
te zgjon epshet burrerore
 fantazite mashkullore 
qe perdor ne nevojtore 
per nevoja masturbore
vargjet sjane detyrore
per kedo qe i vjen ndore
rrokje e fjale te formuloje
neper capa nevojtore!
un te pershendes ures
ku qendruj permbi pullaz
jo qe vargjet te pellas
te rrezohem qe prej ures
mos te shoh kurren e kurres
si bo vargje zogu kurves

----------

